# Freecast / Smartcast Tips und Erfahrungen



## Esox500 (17. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich möchte diesen Threaf aufmachen um Tips im Umgang mit den Smartcast / Freecast Echoloten zu sammeln. Ich habe selbst seit letzter Woche das Freecast und habe es and zwei verschiedenen Seen ausprobiert. 

Fazit:

Reichweite:
Das Freecast scheint mir eine echte Reichweite von 40 Metern zu haben. Das reicht für mich vollkommen aus da ich eh noicht viel weiter werfe, selbst beim Zanderangeln.

Tiefenermittlung: 
Das Freecast zeigt die Tiefe zuverlässig und korrekt an.

Fischfinden/ Sicheldarstellung: Hat beiderseits ausgeschlagen im Mittelwasser, habe dann auf Sicheln umgeschaltet. Das war dann mehr ein Strich als eine Sichel aber ok.
Insgesamt hat das Ding relativ selten Fische oder Sicheln angezeigt. Da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. Wäre interessant wenn jemand das Ding schon getestet hätte. Eventuell mit der Anzeige des eigenen Köderfisch unter dem Geber oder so.


Insgesamt bin ich echt zufrieden mit dem Teil das mit einer Auflösung von 132x 64 kaum unter dem RF15 liegt aber deutlich besser als RF25 und RF35.

Zwei Dinge würden mich an dem Ding interessieren:
Der Ausgang links schaut aus wie ne Kinkenbuchse und nennt sich erweiterter Anschluss. Es gibt das FC 60 ja auch mit Kabelsensor. Ist das eventuell ein Anschluss für einen festinstallierten Sensor am Kabel?

Die Bodenanzeige zeigt nicht nur einen Strich sondern man könnte meine auch die Art des Bodens obwohl das Freecast FC 60 keine Grautöne hat. Hat hier jemand ERfahrung?

Postet doch einfach Eure Erfahrungen mit dem Ding, ob Ihr Fische finden, wie Ihr es erfolgreich einsetzt.

Gruss Esox,


----------



## Welle82 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Freecast / Smartcast Tips und Erfahrungen*

Hab am Wochenende auch meinen FC 60 bekommen

Also zum Loten ist das Gerät meiner Meinung nach gut,aber bei tiefen unter 1m ist es dann vorbei mit der Genauigkeit.

Die Reichweite ist vollkommen ausreichend

An die Fischidentifikation glaub ich nicht so wirklich,aber wie gesagt habe ich mir den Fc 60 auch nur zum Loten gekauft. 

Gruss Welle


----------



## WelsRheinMain (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freecast / Smartcast Tips und Erfahrungen*

Um das Ganze Thema um das Freecast FC 60 mal
aufzufrischen, da ich denke, dass es so Einige noch interessieren wird..habe mir auch Eins bestellt..bin gespannt..und werde hier berichten.
Ich denke, der Main ist ein passendes Gewässer, um das Teil auf Herz und Nieren testen zu können.

Greetz


----------



## jerkfreak (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freecast / Smartcast Tips und Erfahrungen*

Ja, wäre mal interessant, weiter Meinungen zu hören...!

Bin echt am Überlegen ob ich vom Smartcast doch zum FC60 umschwänke!? Der Preis spricht dafür...! 

Brauche das Gerät auch nur zum Tiefe messen und mir somit einen Eindruck vom Gewässer zu verschaffen und nicht um irgendwelche Fische damit aufspüren zu wollen, wer sowas braucht ist selber schuld...!

Also, bitte noch ein paar Berichte und Meinungen, vllt auch "Vergleichsmessungen" an ein und der selben Stelle von bswp Smartcast/Freecast und Lotrute oder so...!? 

Danke euch schonmal,
Benni


----------



## chivas (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freecast / Smartcast Tips und Erfahrungen*

*hochschieb* ^^

bin auch grad am grübeln - gibts noch mehr infos?


----------



## Koalabaer (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Freecast / Smartcast Tips und Erfahrungen*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Ja, wäre mal interessant, weiter Meinungen zu hören...!
> 
> Bin echt am Überlegen ob ich vom Smartcast doch zum FC60 umschwänke!? Der Preis spricht dafür...!
> 
> ...



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=120211


----------



## WelsRheinMain (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freecast / Smartcast Tips und Erfahrungen*

Also ich habe letzte Woche mein Freecast erhalten...
Kann es sein, dass man ein Funkecholot vom Ufer aus nicht bei starker Strömung einsetzen sollte?!
Habe den Geber beim ersten Auswurf mit der Feeder in die Mitte des Mains befördert..plötzlich erschien nichts mehr auf dem Display des Empfängers..
Muss aber sagen, dass dort eine recht starke Strömung herschte. Als ich den Geber dann wieder in seichteres Gewässer gezogen habe, war wieder ein Signal da...da es dunkel war, habe ich das Gerät enttäuscht eingepackt.
Gestern wieder raus gewesen..diesmal aber im Hellen..und an einer anderen Stelle..der Empfang war besser..die Strömung nicht so stark..Fisch hat er auch angezeigt..

Was bedeuten denn die kleinen Grössenangaben/Zahlen neben dem Fisch? Also 2..6..9..und so weiter..???? 20cm Grösse ..u.s.w. oder wie?

Der Lieferant hat mir jetzt bezüglich der Empfangsprobleme Folgendes geschrieben:
----------------------------------------------------
[FONT=&quot]Guten Tag Herr xxx
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Hier ein paar Tipps zur Benutzung des Produktes, diese könnten Ihnen eventuell behilflich sein.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]-[FONT=&quot]       [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]Ändern Sie nicht zu oft und zu schnell die Position des Gerätes, da es nicht so schnell reagiert. Die Einheit muss erneut geöffnet werden, wenn Sie den Transmitter ins Wasser befördern.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]-[FONT=&quot]       [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]Überprüfen Sie bitte ob Wasser in das Loch des Transmitters geraten ist, wenn ja pusten Sie einmal hinein um es zu entfernen und probieren Sie es erneut.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Ich hoffe mit diesen Tipps lässt sich das Gerät besser verwenden, sollte es immer noch nicht richtig funktionieren, geben Sie mir bescheid und ich bereite eine Ersatzlieferung vor.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


..Zitat: "Pusten sie einmal hinein"..ohjeeeee#q


Naja...überlege, ob ich jetzt einen Austausch veranlassen soll oder net..


Greetz,
Jay

[/FONT]


----------



## Koalabaer (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freecast / Smartcast Tips und Erfahrungen*

zum Thema: bewegte Wasseroberfläche ,hatte ich ja im oben genannten link was geschrieben!
solltest du dann jedoch erst mal lesen,und dann Fragen.


----------



## WelsRheinMain (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Freecast / Smartcast Tips und Erfahrungen*

Das hier ist ein eigener Thread, indem ich zusätzlich von meinen Erfahrungen in Bezug auf das Gerät berichte.
Hier wird ja kein Vergleich mit anderen Geräte gemacht sondern nur über das FC 60 berichtet..


----------



## GunnySG (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Freecast / Smartcast Tips und Erfahrungen*

Hallo zusammen,

bin am überlegen mir nen Humminbird Smartcast 15e zuzulegen.
Einsatzgebiet soll der Rhein und die Kanäle in Frankreich werden. 
Nur zum Loten. 
Hat irgendwer Erfahrungen mit dem Ding?? Will nicht für über 200 € Schrott kaufen.#q

Es gibt doch auch die billigeren für 120 €. Taugen die vielleicht auch??


;+ 

Vielleicht weiß wer was??


----------



## Buxte (18. März 2010)

*AW: Freecast / Smartcast Tips und Erfahrungen*

Habe auch interesse an so einem Gerät.
Kann man sich den Treiber nicht einfach an ein Modelboot hängen und langsam das gewässer abfahren?


----------



## jensi takker (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Freecast / Smartcast Tips und Erfahrungen*

moin  moin hatte mir freecast für 120 euro gekauft,an 3 seen ausprobiert temp,tiefe angezeigt aber keine fische naja dachte die seen sind wohl totbin dann zum arbeitskollegen gefahren der ein karpfenteich hat wo es nur so wimmelt von fisch......aber gerät zeigt nichts an,also ab in den karton und zurück.


----------

